# Paysafecard für den Playstation Store?



## relgeitz (15. September 2010)

*Paysafecard für den Playstation Store?*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hab vor kurzen die Paysafecard für mich entdeckt. Da ich keine Kreditkarte besitze, und auch nicht wirklich vor habe mir eine zu holen, nutze ich derzeit für Steam dieses kleine feine Produkt - wers nicht kennt hier guggen:

Hilfe : paysafecard.com

Nun bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer einer PS3, und dort geistern schon recht nette Spiele im Store rum (vor allem die Minis) - jetzt wäre meine Frage, ob der PS:Store die Paysafecard unterstützt. Aufgrund meines Umzugs hab ich derzeit keine Onlineverbindung via PS3, also kann ich auch net nachguggen, ob man das auswählen kann, und auch die Website ist jetzt net sonderlich aussagekräftig. Auch die PSC Homepage sagt nicht, welche Stores jetzt deren Service unterstützen, und der Supportchat ist offline... 

Kennt sich da vll jemand mit aus? 

LG
rel


----------



## crazycore (18. September 2010)

*AW: Paysafecard für den Playstation Store?*

Servus! Deinen Hang zur Paysafcecard kann ich gut verstehen. Praktisch und unkompliziert würd ich sagen. 

Also soweit ich weiß kann man derzeit noch nicht im PS Store damit bezahlen. Das könnte sich aber bald ändern. Ich schaue eigentlich recht regelmäßig auf Games : paysafecard.com nach was es für neue Spiele gibt. Bei der Liste tut sich eigentlich ständig was.


----------



## püschi (18. September 2010)

*AW: Paysafecard für den Playstation Store?*

Hier kann man Playstation-Network-Karten kaufen und mit Paysafecard zahlen:

https://directkey.de/game/238/playstation-network-card-50-euro-psn-oesterreichat

Wenn du mit PSC zahlen möchtest, fallen jedoch zusätzliche Kosten an.
Das gute: Man muss sich dort nicht mal anmelden


----------



## Larson (18. September 2010)

*AW: Paysafecard für den Playstation Store?*

Achtung! Das ist die Österreichische PSN Karte. Ich glaub die funktionieren in Deutschland nicht.


----------



## püschi (18. September 2010)

*AW: Paysafecard für den Playstation Store?*



Larson schrieb:


> Achtung! Das ist die Österreichische PSN Karte. Ich glaub die funktionieren in Deutschland nicht.



Das verstehe ich auch nicht. In der Überschrift steht, dass es eine österreichische Karte ist und dann das hier in der Produktbeschreibung:
_
"Sind DE-Karten und können bei Network eingelöst werden. ACHTUNG: Geht nicht für österreichische Accounts!"_


----------



## relgeitz (19. September 2010)

*AW: Paysafecard für den Playstation Store?*

da hat sich ja doch noch was im Thread getan, hatte die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben. 

Naja wenn es für Österreichische Accounts ist, wärs mir eigentlich egal, bin ja aus dem Alpenland 

Hab mir jetzt mal ne PSC gekauft, und wenn ich sie für PS:N nicht nutzen kann, dann werd ich mir wohl bei Steam Monkey Island Collection im Weekend Deal kaufen. 

Werd mir aber mal eure Links anschauen thx dafür


----------



## püschi (19. September 2010)

*AW: Paysafecard für den Playstation Store?*

Hier noch eine Seite mit PSN-Cards:
Playstation Network Card, PSN Card, PSN Card kaufen - MMOGA

Diesmal für unterschiedliche Länder


----------



## relgeitz (20. September 2010)

*AW: Paysafecard für den Playstation Store?*

nahm mir gestern mal Zeit für das Heimnetzwerk, und hab jetzt auch die PS3 eingebunden, man keine (derzeit) keine Produkte mit Paysafecard zahlen. Leider leider, Stardust HD schaut ja mal richtig lustig aus hehe  

Keine Ahnung für was ich jetzt die 10 Euro PSC raushau, die verfällt eh nicht oder?


----------



## crazycore (20. September 2010)

*AW: Paysafecard für den Playstation Store?*



relgeitz schrieb:


> dann werd ich mir wohl bei Steam Monkey Island Collection im Weekend Deal kaufen.


Ich sage: Gute Wahl!  Diese Weekend Deals bei Steam sind wahrlich spitzenmäßig!

Die 10 Euro PSC kannst dir ruhig mal für ne Weile aufheben, verfallen tut sie jedenfalls nicht (nie). Warts nur ab, plötzlich brauchst du sie mal, so gehts mir meistens.  Allerdings musst du ein bisschen drauf achten weil 12 Monate nach dem ersten Bezahlen 2 Euro Verwaltungsgebühr pro Monat abgezogen werden. Quelle: FAQs : paysafecard.com Also nicht zuuu lange warten.


----------



## Hackman (2. Dezember 2010)

*Paysafecard wo kaufen?*

Das ist hier etwas Offtopic, aber will keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen:
Will mzum verschenken ne 50€ Paysafecard holen. Die Verkaufsstellen kann man sich ja auf der Homepage anzeigen lassen. Nun meine Frage: Wo gibts die PSC wirklich als Karte? So zum freirubbeln oder ähnlich.
Bei der Esso um die Ecke bekomme ich nur die Nummer auf ner lausigen Kassenquittung, das ist mir viel zu verlustgefährlich. Ich will ne richtige Karte wo der Code draufsteht.
In meiner Stadt gibt's die noch bei 2x Netto, OMV, 2 Kiosks, Aral und einem Handykartenautomat, dem ich aber ungern 50€ anvertrauen würde (was macht man wenn was nicht klappt). Vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch da schon Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## KiraSenpai (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Paysafecard für den Playstation Store?*

@Hackman
Also eigentlich bekommt man immer so ne art kassenbon als Paysafecard..hab da schon wohl tausende € mit geholt für onlinegames undso xD 
und naja~ wenn du es einfach ins portmonaie steckst wie das normale geld müsste es doch gehn wobei als geschenk es eben nicht schön aussieht...da isses besser du gibst der person 50€ bar^^

btt:
kannst ja auch per Kreditkarte bezahlen indem du dir eine Prepaid kreditkarte holst wie die Yuna Card, diese kann man mit paysafe aufladen...wobei troztdem gebühren für die karte anfallen ^^


----------



## Hackman (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Paysafecard für den Playstation Store?*

Okay, danke, dann weiß ich bescheid und muß nicht alle Läden einzeln abklappern


----------



## un1c0rn (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Paysafecard für den Playstation Store?*



KiraSenpai schrieb:


> btt:
> kannst ja auch per Kreditkarte bezahlen indem du dir eine Prepaid kreditkarte holst wie die Yuna Card, diese kann man mit paysafe aufladen...wobei troztdem gebühren für die karte anfallen ^^



hab mir auch die prepaid kreditkarte von yuna geholt (www.yunacard.com). benutz ich dann halt überall da, wo man keine paysafecard einsetzen kann


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Paysafecard für den Playstation Store?*

https://www.wertkartenverkauf.com/
hier gibts to psc auch online zu kaufen


----------

